

Here's life after a Michael Arrington retweet on Twitter - cliffdailey
http://cliffdailey.posterous.com/a-retweet-from-michael-arrington-is-worth

======
popovich_yr
If you're a 'web designer', why didn't you design the website yourself instead
of downloading a themeforest theme and purging the reference line from the
source?

visit: www.melaniebarnett.com (I found a site that uses the exact same theme!)

~~~
cliffdailey
Definitely was inspired by a themeforest design. I didn't download the theme.
The whole site was built from scratch in Apple's iWeb. It's not even exactly
like. Pay more attention to detail instead of criticizing.

~~~
popovich_yr
You plagiarized the layout and design of the site (and maybe made a few
modification) and didn't have the courtesy to atleast make a comment that the
design had been 'inspired' by a themeforest template in your page source. Do
you think your behavior had an iota of honor?

------
mladenkovacevic
Very good hustling. Takes a lot of balls, drive and willpower to refuse to
stay in a comfort zone and keep putting yourself out there even at the risk of
seeming "desperate".

~~~
cliffdailey
Thanks for checking out the site and your feedback! This experiment has been
extremely rewarding.

------
ChuckMcM
And this is why people continue to do these things. Sometimes it works out.

~~~
mparlane
The same model is used for startup funding.

~~~
quesera
Perhaps, but this starfucker got passed off to the roadies. Happens all the
time. The pride is a bit misplaced.

That was indelicate. What I mean is that Michael Arrington is not a kingmaker.
If you have something to offer the world, get out and do it.

Don't play the sycophant -- it degrades you and fluffs the preeners.

~~~
vipervpn
Judging by his web page, Cliff is a doer anyway. He ships. In the end, I don't
think he'll need Arrington's help. He will be successful because of who he is.

~~~
cliffdailey
Thanks for the support. Means a lot.

------
gingerjoos
This kind of thing is getting old and boring.

(1) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840233> (2)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2843530>

~~~
astrodust
It's a gambit of sorts, it only works when it's unexpected, but pulling it off
is always an achievement.

~~~
gingerjoos
I'm glad it worked out well for the OP. However, it isn't innovative any more.
When the original hireme guy did it, it was audacious and innovative. It may
still be audacious, but is no longer innovative.

------
davidb_
So, you got a lot of attention, but the part of the story that is missing is
whether or not any of it actually materialized into a job that you wanted (or
VC funding or whatever else you were looking for).

Even if it didn't, you definitely seem to have made some good connections, so
hopefully it works out for you. Good luck.

~~~
cliffdailey
Thanks so much for checking out the site. And for you feedback.

------
wallflower
Congrats! Very much in the line of:

[http://kbiri.blogspot.com/2009/01/lens-story-about-
yesterday...](http://kbiri.blogspot.com/2009/01/lens-story-about-
yesterday.html)

~~~
cliffdailey
Thanks!

------
tpr1m
Deetroit! Very much like the design of your website with the wooden
background... glad to hear of your success.

~~~
cliffdailey
Glad you like it. Thanks for checking it out.

------
nagarch
If you some one looking for me I am there as well to be an EIR in Singapore!
contact me for more details

------
snambi
Nice story.

